# wildan1 got 3,000



## Nil-the-Frogg

It's strange. He has helped so many people so many times and I still don't have any "image" of him. Not that I really know anyone here, but I sometimes feel like I did. Maybe we have not roamed the same threads enough, or maybe he is just too efficient and direct.

However, his many helpful posts deserve a nod and I would not allow his postaniversary to be forgotten! Let me offer you these *wild an*gelicae.

Cheers!


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Jamás he coincidido con Wildan, pero como 3000 no son moco de pavo, ahí van mis felicitaciones. ¡Enhorabuena y adelante!

RIU


----------



## DearPrudence

De très sobres félictations, Wildan #1 
Yes you still need an avatar I think 
Many many thanks for all your help & your always precise & perfect answers; I deeply appreciate it


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Tu as raison Nil, le posti de Daniel-le-sauvage (premier du nom) ne doit pas passer à l'as. D'ailleurs, on l'a tous apprivoisé. Ou peut-être est-ce le contraire ? 
Keep it up!


----------



## Trisia

May I join in and say how much I admire your posts? Even though we didn't cross paths too often, I still got to read many of them 

Very, very well done. I'll join Dear Prudence in saying you're a great help


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Veuillez agréer, mon cher Wildan1, l'expression de mon respect.


----------



## Nicomon

Since Washington DC and Montréal are on the same time zone wildan1 an I have crossed paths on several occasions.  

Je pense aussi que 3000 posts en moins de 6 mois... ça mérite bien un avatar. How about a colourful rainbow lorikeet? À moins que tu préfères un wild hare  
Congrats, and keep them coming!


----------



## nichec

Hey, good job! I love your posts.


----------



## wildan1

Bonjour amis forer@s ! J'ignorais l'existence de ce forum congrats, mais Nicomon m'a mis sur la bonne piste. Quelle surprise -- thanks a lot for your greetings and comments

Nicomon - Je te plaçais en Afrique du Sud - pays que j'ai découvert l'année dernière et ai beaucoup apprécié. Je lis toujours tes posts en t'imaginant quelque part sur le Veld en train de siroter un Rooibostee. Et puis je vois maintenant que tu as regagné les neiges du Québec. Ce qui explique aussi que tu n'es peut-être pas aussi couche-tard que je ne m'imaginais !

Nil - I enjoy your avatar as much as your comments. I have thought about getting an avatar and even had one once but not smart enough to upload it correctly. I'll keep working on it!

RIU - muchas gracias por tus felicitaciones. Casi nunca voy en los foros de español, pero me das la inspiración... 

DearPrudence - my first Forum "Buddy" who always sends clever and funny PMs! Quand ça ne parle pas politique ! I still miss the girl with the glasses--they made you seem so smart!

Karine - Merci pour les suggestions. Seulement je suis allergique aux chats ! I love your sense of humor.

Trisia - You are more recent on my screen--we'll have to look for each other online more often.

JeanDeSponde - Toujours une inspiration et une voix de sagesse (si ce n'est un clin d'oeil !). Tu m'as beaucoup appris ! Merci

nichec - Ah les smileys! Have a nice day!!

Cheers to all,

Wildan1 (Bill to the rest of the world)


----------



## Nicomon

wildan1 said:


> Nicomon - Je te plaçais en Afrique du Sud - pays que j'ai découvert l'année dernière et ai beaucoup apprécié. Je lis toujours tes posts en t'imaginant quelque part sur le Veld en train de siroter un Roiboostee. Et puis je vois maintenant que tu as regagné les neiges du Québec. Ce qui explique aussi que tu n'es peut-être aussi couche-tard que je ne m'imaginais !


 
T'as dû me confondre avec un(e) autre forer@. Mais j'aimerais bien goûter au RooibosTee, assise sur cette roche  Je n'ai pas regagné les neiges du Québec... je ne les ai à peine jamais quittées. Mais bon, il ne neige pas en juillet quand même.


----------



## pieanne

Congratulations, Wildan   !

"Wildan's the one!
Makes you understand at once!
He's concise and precise,
But never spares his smiles!"

(Bon, d'accord, "peut mieux faire!" - je parle de moi!)


----------



## Suehil

So often I log in early in the morning and find you have added your wisdom to something that had not been solved when I went to bed.  Thank you for that, and Congratulations!
Sue


----------

